# Audioengine A2 vs Creative T40 vs Bose Companion 20 vs M-Audio BX5a D2



## BTX1

Hi guys, I need some help choosing between these speaker sets;
   
  Audioengine A2 (189 CDN) vs Creative T40 (169 CDN) vs Bose Companion 20 (249 CDN) vs M-Audio BX5a D2 (299 CDN)
   
  I just want to buy a set of speakers for listening to music, and I want to keep my budget around $250 CDN, and considering stretch up to 300.
  I listen to pop, rock, jazz, classical, trance, and metal. But I'm not a basshead, even while listening to trance.
   
  The A2 is about 20 bucks from expensive than the T40, but the size is so much smaller, would I get a better sound than the T40 from the A2? How much is the A2 better than the T40?
   
  Should I even consider Bose? They seemed to be really overpriced.
   
  I also heard the BX5a D2 can be better than the Audioengine A5, my local music store is selling a set for just $299, that seems like a really good deal?
   
  In my mind, BX5a D2 > A2 > T40 in terms of sound quality, am I right? I really don't know about Bose, I'm using my friend's Bose Companion 2 II for now, and they sound bad.
   
  Which one would be the best for my use?
   
  I'm buying from Vancouver, so lots of US sites don't work for me, and I don't want to deal with duty and tax.
   
  I would really appreciate feedback on these speaker sets. Thank you.


----------



## trog

Consider amp + passive bookshelf?
  Klipsch B-20 @ $150
   http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/klipsch-klipsch-bookshelf-speaker-b-20-pair-b-20/10155549.aspx?path=952151f56eff3e8010b73933af9cbffeen02
  Not too sure about the used audio hardware scene where u at but if you land a cheap NAD amp you are set for some warm sounding music fun


----------



## BTX1

Thanks for the suggestion, but I honestly can't stretch my budget to buy an amp. And I have no space for an amp on my desktop. Putting a pair of A5 size speakers on my desk will be my limit.
   
  Plus, I still got to have some budget for a DAC.


----------



## hakuyou

i am on the same train of thought for my PC setup in my office.
   
  I nearly went for the Bose C20 before i started with research on the speakers. Now i am down to
  1) Bose c20 vs
  2) AudioEngine A2 vs
  3) M-audio Bx5a
  and 4) Creative Ziisound D5x
   
  ... why you like the T40 Creative? 
   
   
  i still couldnt get my heads around the sexy Bose and Ziisound D5x


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





btx1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I honestly can't stretch my budget to buy an amp. And I have no space for an amp on my desktop. Putting a pair of A5 size speakers on my desk will be my limit.
> 
> Plus, I still got to have some budget for a DAC.


 

 Not even a little t-amp, there very small compared to other amps and it's easy to find bookshelfs smaller or the same size as the a5's but sound alot better as the audio engine stuff is over priced and the a2's just sound muddy.
   
  If you do still want actives look at the edifier studio range , the r1900 and r2000  are there best 1's.


----------



## BTX1

Quote: 





hakuyou said:


> i am on the same train of thought for my PC setup in my office.
> 
> I nearly went for the Bose C20 before i started with research on the speakers. Now i am down to
> 1) Bose c20 vs
> ...


 

  
  I saw someone said T40 are actually not too bad for its price.
   
  And I also heard BX5A is comparable to the Audioengine A5.
   
  How do you like the Bose Companion 20?


----------



## BTX1

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Not even a little t-amp, there very small compared to other amps and it's easy to find bookshelfs smaller or the same size as the a5's but sound alot better as the audio engine stuff is over priced and the a2's just sound muddy.
> 
> If you do still want actives look at the edifier studio range , the r1900 and r2000  are there best 1's.


 

  
  Thanks, but I don't know where to find cheap amps in Vancouver. Checked Amazon, eBay, and CL, nothing would fit my budget if anything came up. Do you know where I can get them in Canada?
   
  And I don't buy Chinese brands no matter how good and cheap they are.
   
  At this point I might be choosing between the A2 and BX5A D2.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





btx1 said:


> Thanks, but I don't know where to find cheap amps in Vancouver. Checked Amazon, eBay, and CL, nothing would fit my budget if anything came up. Do you know where I can get them in Canada?
> 
> And I don't buy Chinese brands no matter how good and cheap they are.
> 
> At this point I might be choosing between the A2 and BX5A D2.


 


   
  You do know many of the non-Chinese brands are mad in china, right?


----------



## miow

wrong


----------



## CantScareMe

bose suck.
   
  1000% overpriced. Literally.
   
  If something of bose costs £200, it really should be for £20. Full stop.


----------



## CantScareMe

I base my opinion on 5 years of audio experience.
   
  Testing nearly all of bose's products, extensively. Creative t10's (£25) sound better in every way than the bose companion 20's.
   
  Knowing about the market for each of their products extensively. 
   
   
  And putting my money where my mouth is. £10k I reckon.
   
  I'm a mathematician. I test everything with rigour. Everything.
   
   
   
*Tell me about yourself.* Where do you put you money + time?
  Where your mouth is. Or where your 'ego hole' is.
   
   
  I've never come across worse fanboys than those for 'bose.' Seriously, i'm not sure why this is, but even beats by dre, or apple lovers fanboys are way less, well rigid. Must be some kind of curse.


----------



## CantScareMe

Overpriced. Value. Undervalue.
   
  These are all basic economic terms that have a fundamental reliance on *COMPETITION*. In a 'free' market like were all in today, suppliers in a particular market make *many different products* to feed the demand that consumers have for that market. 
   
  Say the market is pc desktop speakers. To understand the value of a particular speaker system, you have to look at what else is out there- the competition as it were. And only then can you judge on value. 
   
  I only entered this thread as i've had three of the four speakers mentioned in the title (not the m-audio).
   
  creative t40>audioengine a2>>>bose companion 20


----------



## CantScareMe

How much you like a piece of entertainment equipment is more important than technically how good it is. This is my genuine view.
   
  So you liking the bose represents nothing wrong on you, on me or on anyone.


----------



## troykm

I have the Companion 20 speakers too, and i can assure you Bose have hit the nail on the head this time! The Companion 20s are so good they even make Bose's more expensive speakers sound bad! They are so detailed its not funny and i think bose could easily get away with charging more for these compared to their other speakers prices. 
   
  just for fun , go listen to them, you will like them, even if you can't bring yourself to buy them


----------



## MatsudaMan

In the order that you put them...decent,crap, crap, decent.


----------



## CantScareMe

The creative t40's are better than the audioengines a2. Completely.
   
  The creative aurvana live headphones are a rebranded denon d1001 and sell for £50, where the denon sells for £110. A very decent headphone.
   
   
  Creative are a generally under rated brand here. They aren't a bose or a beats.


----------



## Destroysall

I just heard these today at my local Best Buy.  These sounded gorgeous.  I thought I was demoing the Bose C5, but sure enough it was the Bose C20.  There was so much soundstage and bass was fine and dandy for me.  I don't know what it is, but these things sounded amazing!  I have yet to hear Audioengines, but I heard that a local shop  has them so I'll head over sometime and give them a test run.  Until them I most likely will be getting the Bose C20 as an upgrade for myself to use along with a BJC 1/8 to RCA cable to plug into my E10.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Rofl!!!   Are you serious?  Wait....you....are.


----------



## Lenni

http://www.theaskeweffect.com/KRUZ8ER/2011/11/07/bose-companion-20-review/
   
  he really likes _the bass!_
   
   
  I'm not gonna hold hope too high, but maybe these ought to be given a listen...


----------



## dyl1dyl

I'd vote for the bx5 d2s, superb value imo. However, I have to note that if space/possibly looks are a big concern, the Bose companion 20s actually sound pretty decent, certainly much better than what some would expect from their products.


----------



## sonq

Quote: 





btx1 said:


> Thanks, but I don't know where to find cheap amps in Vancouver. Checked Amazon, eBay, and CL, nothing would fit my budget if anything came up. Do you know where I can get them in Canada?
> 
> And I don't buy Chinese brands no matter how good and cheap they are.
> 
> At this point I might be choosing between the A2 and BX5A D2.


 
  I'm a product designer and it's increasingly vague where products comes from these days. I just did a project which was jointly designed in the US and Singapore, but major parts are manufactured in China and Malaysia, but assembled in Thailand...


----------



## sonq

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I just heard these today at my local Best Buy.  These sounded gorgeous.  I thought I was demoing the Bose C5, but sure enough it was the Bose C20.  There was so much soundstage and bass was fine and dandy for me.  I don't know what it is, but these things sounded amazing!  I have yet to hear Audioengines, but I heard that a local shop  has them so I'll head over sometime and give them a test run.  Until them I most likely will be getting the Bose C20 as an upgrade for myself to use along with a BJC 1/8 to RCA cable to plug into my E10.


 


  Here a recent audioengine review for reference. http://www.whathifi.com/review/audioengine-a5-0


----------



## Destroysall

Lol, honestly I was considering the A5+ or some studio monitors.  I was (in a stupid way) just trying to say that I thought the C20s weren't all that bad and I wouldn't mind getting a pair myself if they were cheaper than $250.


----------



## simonwellander

I have a pair of Audioengine 2 and they are really fantastic!
   
  When i first got them i was ready to send them back, but after a break-in period, and testing some different positions they now they sounds AMAZING.
   
  I have compared them to M-audio BX5 D2 and i can honestly say that these sounds better.
   
  They sounds pretty similar, but audioengine 2 slightly better in my opinion.
   
  They are so crazy good now! I have had them in 1 and half year now and comparing them to other speakers, and i think the audioengine 2 sounds way better than the most in the price range.
   
  But there is something with theese speakers that is wrong, i think it is the power supply.
   
  My friend also have a pair of Audioengine 2 and they sounds really muddy and not detailed at all in the sound.
   
  They are the same as mine, but his audioengine 2's sounds really cheap comparing to mine, and he agrees with me. Hmmm..
   
  Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Swatcsi

I have the A5's and I think they do not sound up to par. I can say I think the M-Audio's, more extension in both ends of the spectrum, and much more transparent. People like audioengine because, they have more bass quantity, but the fact remains that their low end is very muddy.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> I have the A5's and I think they do not sound up to par. I can say I think the M-Audio's, more extension in both ends of the spectrum, and much more transparent. People like audioengine because, they have more bass quantity, but the fact remains that their low end is very muddy.


 


  
  How long have you had your A5s? Are they fully broken in? Try change the power supply location, try to put the power supply so long away that is possible from your speakers / computer.
   
  If you havent broken in the speakers fully, then that is probably why they sounds muddy. Hope it helps! Also check that the speakers cable is setup right (right polarity)


----------



## Swatcsi

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> How long have you had your A5s? Are they fully broken in? Try change the power supply location, try to put the power supply so long away that is possible from your speakers / computer.
> 
> If you havent broken in the speakers fully, then that is probably why they sounds muddy. Hope it helps! Also check that the speakers cable is setup right (right polarity)


 

 I've had them since August '11. Everything is set up perfect, I've moved them from a location to location. I don't hate them, I just think their low end is flawed. They are very detailed, I'll give them that. Something like the PSB Image B6 is better for the money. And a little bit further up the ladder perhaps the Magneplanar MMG.
   
  Forgot to mention: I bought them in Canada where it retails for around $450, so thats why I feel there is better.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> I've had them since August '11. Everything is set up perfect, I've moved them from a location to location. I don't hate them, I just think their low end is flawed. They are very detailed, I'll give them that. Something like the PSB Image B6 is better for the money. And a little bit further up the ladder perhaps the Magneplanar MMG.
> 
> Forgot to mention: I bought them in Canada where it retails for around $450, so thats why I feel there is better.


 

 Okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have heard the Audioengine 5 once, and i personally like the sound coming from my pair of Audioengine 2s at home more. Personally i think the A2s sounds more detailed, and more open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must be the only one that think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe.
   
  Greetings.


----------



## Destroysall

I have thought about the A2s.  I think the size makes them look very nice and of course, save more room.  My question is how good are they?  I listen to metal, rock, latin pop/pop in general, indie, classical, jazz, etc.  If these lil guys would do the job for me, I wouldn't mind investing in a pair.  I don't really want to go all out on monitors as I would be investing in some studio monitors sometime in the future for mixing purposes.


----------



## CantScareMe

I hated the A2's that I had. The creative t40's sounded better and they don't sound _that _great to begin with.
   
  Quite a small soundstage and an overall very dark presentation. But you mentioned there being differences between the same models as of their power supplies. That may have been the problem then, but I doubt it.


----------



## JRG1990

boxy and muddy describs the a2's best, consider these http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/studio-monitors/media-one/mediaone3a/ , better than the a2's and t40 but they are a bit bigger depth wise.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





cantscareme said:


> I hated the A2's that I had. The creative t40's sounded better and they don't sound _that _great to begin with.
> 
> Quite a small soundstage and an overall very dark presentation. But you mentioned there being differences between the same models as of their power supplies. That may have been the problem then, but I doubt it.


 
   
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> boxy and muddy describs the a2's best, consider these http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/studio-monitors/media-one/mediaone3a/ , better than the a2's and t40 but they are a bit bigger depth wise.


 


 Many peoples thinks the A2s is great, include Me.
   
  But other peoples think they sucks, and i'm know why.
   
  as a said, my friend have a pair of A2s and they sound horrible. I have a pair of A2's that sounds great!
   
  It's very strange. My friends A2s really sounds like you two are saying, very dark, dull, muddy, boxy sounding.

 I have heard t40 and they sounds very bad in comparison to *my* A2s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have mailed Audioengine support about this, and they sound that much things can interfere with the A2s, that can be the problem. The power supply should be some feets away from you computer, you should not use halogen lamps in the near of the A2s, and so on.
   
  Sorry again for my bad english.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Many peoples thinks the A2s is great, include Me.
> 
> But other peoples think they sucks, and i'm know why.
> 
> ...


 


  So keeping the power supply away from the tower allows it to properly function?  Interesting...


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> So keeping the power supply away from the tower allows it to properly function?  Interesting...


 


  It's a bit strange...  It seems like the power supply has very bad quallity.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> It's a bit strange...  It seems like the power supply has very bad quallity.


 


  It is, but it does make some sense since it could cause an electric interference and prohibit the speakers from receiving the full power they need.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you arent the only one, will be sticking up reviews of the 2 and 5+ shortly.


----------



## CantScareMe

maybe i need to try the a2 again. You see space is a real limitation for me, so these come into consideration.

But i remember them sounding less superor to the creative t20 even. Neither are impressive to me though.


----------



## JRG1990

By some of the reviews it does sound like were all listening to completly different speakers, maybe the quality control on these is poor or the power supply mega crappy.
I compared them to what else you could get for the same money around £150 here, and compared them not directly to some £150 passive set-up the lower end wharfedale, gale, mission and polk speakers they sound really boxy and muddy in comparsion, compared to cheaper actives like the samson media one 3a which I recommend as an excellent alternative they once again sound boxy, muddy and really mid bassy. If they were priced at £50 then I wouldn't be able to find anything better and I would recommend them as a good pair of speakers for the money.


----------



## simonwellander

Quote: 





cantscareme said:


> maybe i need to try the a2 again. You see space is a real limitation for me, so these come into consideration.
> But i remember them sounding less superor to the creative t20 even. Neither are impressive to me though.


 


  Yeah, if you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It also takes a while to break-in the A2s (due to the high quallity speakers elements i think) and they also sounds much better with the DS1 desktop stands. You can use books or something to raise them up otherwise.
   
   
  Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> you arent the only one, will be sticking up reviews of the 2 and 5+ shortly.


 
   
  Glad to hear, I will be waiting for the reviews


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Glad to hear, I will be waiting for the reviews


 


  they are both up if you havent already seen them


----------



## dhaval070

I just bought A5B. I had didn't have chance to listen to any creative T20 or T40 but there are bose stores in my city. I drove to one of stores and listened companion 2 and 5 both. 
  The representative started to demonstrate directly c5 and which didn't impress me at all and asking price is a big JOKE and nothing else. For given price tag only a fool can buy them. 
  They even denied to tell specifications of any speakers they sell.
   
  Then I asked to play c2. What a crappy sounding speakers c2 are. Even my stock chinese cheapo speakers sounded sweater than c2. Bose should be feel ashamed to even 
  put c2 in their stores for demo. Considering sound quality I could buy C5 for 1/4th price. 
   
  I hated bose after visiting their store and knowing their marketing tricks to sell crap at premium price.


----------



## Destroysall

Honestly, I think their only good computer speakers were both the C20s and C3s.


----------



## simonwellander

What!? Are you serious? I have listen to Comapion 5 and they didn't sound good AT ALL i think... I have the Audioengine  2s and even them sounds much better i would say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How long did you have the Audioengine 5s? Did you let them break in?


----------



## DaveVsTheWorld

I just bought a pair of AudioEngine A2s, Creative T40s, and Bose 20s.  I've been testing and comparing them all week. I just found this thread and I thought I'd share my findings.

 The creatives aren't accurate and sound cheap, they can't push any volume.  They are not on the same level as the other speakers. I would put these in the beginner category.  They are a good deal for < $100 (on sale) if that's your small budget.

 The Bose push nice mids, have a great sound stage, great stereo field, but where they lack is frequency.  No highs, no lows.  That Bose saying is hilariously true.  They sound great if you listen to piano tracks, or guitars and vocals only.  But man, everything else really lacks.  Dance music is horrible on these, the bass is non-existent.  Any cheap speaker can push a lot of volume and not peak if you drop <100hz and >8k, and that's what Bose did.  I couldn't recommend these for the $250 price tag.  I'd say they are worth about $140.

 The AudioEngine A2s have some cons, but overall easily the best speakers, and they are the smallest.  I got them for $170.  At first they are muddy, however, after some EQ changes they are awesome.  I had to raise everything above 2k and up a bit,  4k the most.  Also boosted 60hz, it pushes very nice.  Once the EQ is good, these speakers are BY FAR the best.  Most accurate, good sound stage, good volume, physically small, and black.  Volume knob is annoying on the back, and the speakers have no grills.  Other than that everything about them is great.  I'm now returning the Creative and Bose speakers.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





simonwellander said:


> Yeah, if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   I don't think placing books under the speakers is a good idea.  The books are larger than the speakers right?  the sound wave coming out the drivers will hit and bounce off the books. I would get some pillers / base that's narrow.
   
   
   
   
  Quote:


davevstheworld said:


> I just bought a pair of AudioEngine A2s, Creative T40s, and Bose 20s.  I've been testing and comparing them all week. I just found this thread and I thought I'd share my findings.
> 
> The creatives aren't accurate and sound cheap, they can't push any volume.  They are not on the same level as the other speakers. I would put these in the beginner category.  They are a good deal for < $100 (on sale) if that's your small budget.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  The A2 has the flattest native frequency band.... which is what makes these speakers superior to the other speakers you guys have compared to.
   
  It's not really muddy.... just lack a little bit of treble when equalizer is not turned on.  Just a slight increase in treble and you are set.   These speakers do put out awesome detail and has good mid push.  it sounds so god damn good...
   
  part it with a full solid silver audio cable and this speaker will turn into a $1500 speaker.   I am getting the most awesome treble and the detail.  Details popping out of nowhere which surprises me.   Bass is also good. Just set them up very close to the wall and near the corner.  That'll take care of the bass.


----------



## ranasjsu

Have you even listened to Companion 20?
 Stop generalizing things like this, sounds so unprofessional and childish.


----------



## ranasjsu

I have all for of them and I think you are ranking the products based solely on the prize.
 Companion 20 sounds awesome and it seems like you are just a hater. Stop giving false information to people like this.


----------



## Cakensaur

This thread is over a year old :/ - no real need to post
  
  
 each to their own but i don't believe the companion series to sound too great.
  
 Certainly there are better options in the price range.
  
 Alex.


----------



## ado12

now in 2014 what is better and cheaper than those alternatives? I purchased $200 Bose Soundlink


----------



## lovesteveme

i'm not sure why this is, but even beats by dre, or apple lovers fanboys are way less, well rigid. Must be some kind of curse.


----------

